# Canine nutrition courses.



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Does anyone know of any, either online or through college courses etc. 

Since writing my guide, I kinda want to know more and make a career out of it. I find myself talking about the dogs diet a lot these days anyway. And last night when I had my friends round (who I haven't seen in months) I started showing them what the dogs eat, what benefits. I might as well have it as a career and then it doesn't sound so weird :lol:


----------



## strata79 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi - my first post here. 

The daughter of a friend of ours was studying animal nutrition at Myerscough college near Preston. I remember her saying something about a course they do there and also a distance learning version. I don't know anything else about it but it might be a start. Good luck!

Myerscough College Home


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Myerscough is a good place to start.

I looked at doing something like this just for my own benefit:

*Study Online Canine Nutrition Certificate Course*

but its probably way too top level for what you're thinking. Looks like fun for me though.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

strata79 said:


> Hi - my first post here.
> 
> The daughter of a friend of ours was studying animal nutrition at Myerscough college near Preston. I remember her saying something about a course they do there and also a distance learning version. I don't know anything else about it but it might be a start. Good luck!
> 
> Myerscough College Home


Thank you. 



Horse and Hound said:


> Myerscough is a good place to start.
> 
> I looked at doing something like this just for my own benefit:
> 
> ...


See I looked at that and I don't like the user interface looks a bit dodgy to me.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd love to do a nutrition course, just for my own knowledge but can't seem to find any either.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

SLB said:


> Thank you.
> 
> See I looked at that and I don't like the user interface looks a bit dodgy to me.


Hmmm, friend of mine has done the puppy training one and said she enjoyed it. All you get is a certificate, but lots of training materiel.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

The only canine specific ones I have seen worth taking so far are those at CASI and these are not designed to equip you with the info to become a self employed canine nutritionist

Advanced Canine Nutrition (Cert.ACN) | Companion Animal Sciences Institute

Canine Nutrition (Cert.CN) | Companion Animal Sciences Institute

There are day courses you can go on, however it is doubtful if you could make a career based on these

Look at the IABTC site and Sheila Harper.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I've been looking into the canine studies courses run by Reaseheath college - there are 6 courses in total, one of which is nutrition. OCN Accredited at level 3. Looks pretty interesting (I'm actually tempted by all the courses).

Canine Studies Programme | Reaseheath College


----------



## All4pets (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering which if any course did you choose to do?
I am also looking for a good informative canine nutrition course. 
Many thanks


----------

